# T1G - Tiger Tasman Minerals



## System (4 November 2022)

Tiger Tasman Minerals Limited is a minerals exploration and development company that is focused on identifying, acquiring and developing battery, critical and industrial minerals projects throughout Australia.

The Company has acquired, or entered into agreements to acquire (subject to satisfaction of the conditions precedent) a 100% legal and beneficial interest in a number of tenements comprising five (5) separate projects in Western Australia and Queensland, as follows:

(a) the Iron Skarn Poly-Metallic Project located in Queensland;
(b) the Copper Canyon Project located in Paterson Province, Western Australia;
(c) the Fraser Range Project located in Fraser Range, Western Australia;
(d) the Mount Minnie Project located in the Pilbara, Western Australia; and
(e) the Crater Project located in the Earaheedy Basin, Western Australia;

These Projects target battery/electrification metals (lithium, copper, nickel, manganese, zinc and silver), precious metals (gold and silver) and industrial minerals (Dense Media Magnetite), in precincts with exceptional exploration and development success. The Company anticipates the demand for these minerals and metals to be strong as they are essential to the electrification and decarbonisation of the global economy.

It is anticipated that T1G will list on the ASX during November 2022.






						Tiger Tasman Minerals
					






					www.tigertasman.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2022)

*Listing date*14 November 2022 ; 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.tigertasman.com/
Ph: (08) 9482 0500*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration with a primary focus on identifying, acquiring and developing battery, critical and industrial minerals projects throughout Australia.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*T1G*Capital to be Raised*$8,000,000*Expected offer close date*17/10/2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Novus Capital Limited (Lead Manager).


----------

